# Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!



## Tonguru (7 Januar 2007)

Auch vom großen Internet-Provider sind nun gefälschte, mit einem als Rechnung getarnten Trojaner im Anhang unterwegs:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83295

Da 1&1 seine Rechnungen ausschließlich per e-mail verschickt, wäre vermutlich sogar ich selbst als deren Kunde darauf herein gefallen - zum Glück bekomme ich die echten Rechnungen immer erst zum Monatsende... 



Allerdings muß ich der heise-Meldung widersprechen...

*  1&1 warnt Kunden vor gefälschten Rechnungen*

...öhm, weder ist bei mir eine Warnung per e-mail eingegangen, noch finde ich einen Hinweis auf deren Website, auch nicht in meinem Log-In-Bereich...

Für einen Internet-Provider, der seine Rechnungen sowieso per e-mail verschickt und damit problemlosen Zugriff auf alle Mailadressen hat, sollte das doch kein großes Problem darstellen...


----------



## Heiko (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*

Heute früh erkannte mein Scanner die Schädlinge noch nicht, seit ca. Mittag werden sie erkannt.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*



Tonguru schrieb:


> Allerdings muß ich der heise-Meldung widersprechen...
> 
> *  1&1 warnt Kunden vor gefälschten Rechnungen*
> 
> ...öhm, weder ist bei mir eine Warnung per e-mail eingegangen, noch finde ich einen Hinweis auf deren Website, auch nicht in meinem Log-In-Bereich...


http://www.heise.de/security/news/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=11921211&forum_id=110574


> Leser-Feedback zum Beitrag
> *7. Januar 2007 17:35*
> Wer warnt wen?
> Little-Alfred (23 Beiträge seit 24.01.06)
> ...


quod erat demonstrandum


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*

Die Informationspolitik scheint nach wie vor  vor unzureichend zu sein. Heise ist zwar Insidern bekannt 
aber nicht dem breiten Publikum
http://www.heise.de/security/news/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=11923602&forum_id=110574


> *8. Januar 2007 10:05*
> Wo ist denn nun die Warnung ?
> SecOf (1 Beiträge seit 08.01.07)
> 
> ...


das hier sollte man so nehmen, wie es gemeint ist:  blanke Ironie 
http://www.heise.de/security/news/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=11923739&forum_id=110574


> Also jetzt hab ich mich nochmal auf die 1&1 Homepage begeben um zu
> sehen ob es inzwischen mal eine Info von denen gibt
> 
> Hauptseite - immer noch nix.  "Themen" angeklickt - auch nix.  Also
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*

Die PC-Welt hat´s auch schon mitbekommen
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/68263/


> Seit Samstag werden Spam-artig Mails versandt, die mit gefälschten
> Absenderangaben des Internet-Providers 1&1 versehen sind. Nach Einschätzung
> von 1&1 müssen es bislang schon über eine Million Mails gewesen sein. Allein
> mehr als 100.000 Mails an eigene Kunden habe 1&1 abgefangen und als
> vermeintlicher Absender über 50.000 unzustellbare Mails "zurück" erhalten.


Allerdings wohl immer noch kein öffentliches/offizielles Statement: Sind Heise und
 PC-Welt die Presseorgane von 1&1?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*



Tonguru schrieb:


> Auch vom großen Internet-Provider sind nun gefälschte, mit einem als Rechnung getarnten Trojaner im Anhang unterwegs:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83295
> 
> ...



Warnung kam bei 1 und 1 am 08.01.2007 unter Pressemeldungen http://www.1und1.de/index.php?&page=press&mode=displayDetail&id=188 heraus


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Warnung kam bei 1 und 1 am 08.01.2007 unter Pressemeldungen http://www.1und1.de/index.php?&page=press&mode=displayDetail&id=188 heraus


und warum nicht da,  wo es der  normale User erwarten würde?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> und warum nicht da,  wo es der  normale User erwarten würde?



Sehe ich genauso. Es sollte eigentlich kein grosses Problem sein, eine Warnung von 1 und 1 an ihre Kunden per Rundschreibesammelmail sofort rauszuschicken.... Soviel zum Thema Service und Kundenfreundlichkeit in diesem unseren Lande ....


----------



## Tonguru (9 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*

Spät, aber nun haben sie es doch noch geschafft...

e-mail von heute, 15.13 Uhr:

----------

Ihre Kundennummer: XXXXXXX


Sehr geehrter Herr XXX, 


seit dem Wochenende werden von Unbekannten in großer Anzahl E-Mails verschickt, die sich als Rechnungen von 1&1 tarnen und deren vorgeblicher Rechnungsbetrag sich teilweise auf 59,99 EUR oder 89,99 EUR beläuft. 
Die Empfänger der E-Mails sind nicht ausschließlich 1&1 Kunden.

Bitte beachten Sie:
===================

Diese E-Mails stammen nicht von 1&1. Sie tragen einen gefälschten Absender ([email protected], [email protected] oder [email protected]). 
Im Anhang befindet sich die Datei Rechnung.pdf.exe, die mit dem Virus "Backdoor.Win32.agent.akf" infiziert ist. 
Wird diese Datei ausgeführt, erhalten Hacker die Möglichkeit, die auf dem Rechner befindlichen Daten auszuspähen oder diesen für weitere Angriffe zu missbrauchen. 

Da der Virus derzeit nur von etwa der Hälfte der Virenscanner erkannt wird, empfiehlt 1&1 ein Update auf aktuelle Versionen bzw. eine Aktualisierung der Anti-Viren-Dateien. Bitte öffnen Sie auf keinen Fall den Anhang, sondern löschen Sie die E-Mail. 

Wenn Sie die Datei versehentlich geöffnet haben und Sie keine Warnung Ihres Virenschutzprogrammes erhalten haben, ist Ihr Rechner höchstwahrscheinlich infiziert. In diesem Fall sollten Sie versuchen, den Rechner mit einem aktuellen Virenschutzprogramm zu säubern.


Für weitere Informationen besuchen Sie bitte unsere Seite "Hilfe + Kontakt": http://www.1und1.de/sicherheit

Dort berichten wir auch regelmäßig über die aktuelle Entwicklung und geben Hilfestellungen. 


So unterscheiden Sie E-Mails von 1&1 von Spam-Mails:
====================================================

- Rechnungen von 1&1 werden ausschließlich als PDF-Dateien, nie als ausführbare Datei wie z.B. .EXE, versendet
- Rechnungen von 1&1 enthalten immer Ihren Namen
- Rechnungen von 1&1 werden zusätzlich in Ihrem Control-Center hinterlegt 

Windows-Anwender können auf folgende Weise einstellen, dass Dateiendungen im Mailprogramm korrekt angezeigt werden: 

1. Windows Explorer öffnen
2. Extras > Ordneroptionen wählen
3. Reiter "Ansicht" auswählen
4. Häkchen bei "Erweiterungen bei bekannten Dateitypen ausblenden" ENTFERNEN!
5. "OK" wählen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 

Ihre 1&1 Internet AG


# Absender: 1&1 Internet AG, Elgendorfer Str. 57, 56410 Montabaur
http://www.1und1.de/index.php?&page=impressum&srcArea=un

----------


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*

Kostenloses Programm zur Beseitigung des Virus/Trojaners jetzt verfügbar! (Removal-Tool)

http://www.1und1.de/?page=sicherheit


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*

1. Windows Explorer öffnen
2. Extras > Ordneroptionen wählen
3. Reiter "Ansicht" auswählen
4. Häkchen bei "Erweiterungen bei bekannten Dateitypen ausblenden" ENTFERNEN!
5. "OK" wählen.

Das ist wärmstens zu empfehlen, damit man die Dateiendungen von ausnahmslos allen Dateien sieht und es zählt halt nunmal die letzte Endung wie z. B. bei Rechnung.pdf.exe Das .pdf gehört in diesem Falle zum Dateinamen. Entscheidend ist wie gesagt die letzte Endung. Findet das Betriebssysstem bei Klick auf die Datei eine exe Endung wird es immer versuchen diese Datei auszuführen.


----------



## Tonguru (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*

Zumindest vorerst stellt 1&1 keine gefälschten Rechnungen mehr zu: :sun:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83737

Bin selbst betroffen, da geht zur Zeit echt nichts mehr. 
Ein Tag ohne e-mails - fehlt nur noch, daß die Kaffeemaschine versagt...

Auf Entzug,
Tonguru


----------



## BeeGee (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*



Tonguru schrieb:


> Zumindest vorerst stellt 1&1 keine gefälschten Rechnungen mehr zu: :sun:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83737
> 
> ...


da bei mir das besagte häkchen da war (wovon ich als pc-greenhorn keine ahnung hatte), da ich kurz zuvor schon eine andere ungewöhnliche aber echte 1&1-mail bekommen hatte (billing..., ein zahlungsavis), meine rechnungen immer per mail kommen - und weil ich halt zu schnell und zu blöd war, hab ich den anhang auch angeklickt. viele erklärungen machen´s zwar auch nicht besser und bin sonst immer übervorsichtig, aber naja. 
bei 1&1, wo ich ausnahmsweise mal sofort jemanden erreicht hab, hat mir einer vom technischen support geraten, einen virenscanner (freeware) von stinger zu benutzen. nichts gefunden. habe sofort meinen installierten virenscanner (antivir, regelmäßig upgedated) drüber gehen lassen, der auch nichts gefunden hat. dann habe ich noch auf anraten eines freundes eine freeware von mwti.net, die sehr gut sein soll, benutzt, um den übeltäter zu finden. auch nichts. der link, den 1&1 nach ein paar tagen zur beseitigung des virus geliefert hat, ist für mich ziemlich kompliziert (bin wie gesagt ein totales pc-greenhorn).
mein pc scheint bis jetzt normal zu laufen. kann es denn sein, dass er doch nicht infiziert ist? antivir erkennt den versendeten virus seit einiger zeit angeblich, wieso meldet das programm ihn dann nicht?

bin ziemlich verunsichert und würde mich freuen, wenn jemand licht in diese virendämmerung bringen könnte.
danke schon mal,
BeeGee


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*

Hallo BeeGee,

Symantec bietet ein kostenloses Entfernungstool für den 1 und 1 Virus an. Ob das allerdings auch bei den anderen 1 und 1 Virus-/Trojaner Varianten hilft, weiss ich nicht. Am Besten Du setzt Dich mal mit Symantec selbst in Verbindung.

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/FixSchoeb-Haxdoor.exe


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*



Tonguru schrieb:


> - fehlt nur noch, daß die Kaffeemaschine versagt..



Murphies Prognosen besagen: Ein Unglück kommt selten allein... also kauf Dir mal vorsorglich löslichen Kaffee :lol:


----------



## BeeGee (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo BeeGee,
> 
> Symantec bietet ein kostenloses Entfernungstool für den 1 und 1 Virus an. Ob das allerdings auch bei den anderen 1 und 1 Virus-/Trojaner Varianten hilft, weiss ich nicht. Am Besten Du setzt Dich mal mit Symantec selbst in Verbindung.
> 
> http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/FixSchoeb-Haxdoor.exe


hallo frühaufsteher,
das ging ja schnell, danke. hab beim anklicken eine warnung bekommen (potentiell gefährlich). seit dem disaster bekomme ich da immer einen schreck, aber der pc mault wohl jetzt bei allen exe-dateien aus dem netz? ich werde das heute abend ausprobieren, denn statt auf viren- gehe ich erstmal auf schneesuche.
BeeGee


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*



BeeGee schrieb:


> hallo frühaufsteher,
> das ging ja schnell, danke. hab beim anklicken eine warnung bekommen (potentiell gefährlich). seit dem disaster bekomme ich da immer einen schreck, aber der pc mault wohl jetzt bei allen exe-dateien aus dem netz? ich werde das heute abend ausprobieren, denn statt auf viren- gehe ich erstmal auf schneesuche.
> BeeGee



Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen. Das ist zwar ein .exe File, aber es stammt zu 100% aus sicherer Quelle (original Symantec Seite). Dafür leg ich meine Hand in's Feuer.


----------



## BeeGee (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen. Das ist zwar ein .exe File, aber es stammt zu 100% aus sicherer Quelle (original Symantec Seite). Dafür leg ich meine Hand in's Feuer.


doch schon wieder hallo,
meinst du dieses tool: *Symantec W32.Sasser Removal Tool *? 
ich muss zugeben, dass ich so wenig ahnung habe, dass ich mir nicht recht traue, den link zu versuchen. als ich den von 1&1 angebotenen ausführen wollte, waren anweisungen dabei, mit denen ich eben dummerweise nichts anfangen konnte. am liebsten wär mir so was wie der spybot. muss man bei dem symantec-dings irgendwas mit abgesichertem modus, sicherheitskopien etc. beachten? dann würde ich mir das wohl besser zeigen lassen, bevor ich noch einen bock schieße.
was mich außerdem beunruhigt, ist, dass antivir den trojaner auch auf seiner liste hat (habe das bei denen abgefragt), ich aber keine meldung nach dem scan bekomme.

wär´ dir *sehr* dankbar, wenn du zu dem link ein paar erläuterungen schicken könntest, vorausgesetzt du hast an einem sonntag nichts besseres zu tun.

PS: wo gibt´s hier die smilies?


----------



## technofreak (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*



BeeGee schrieb:


> PS: wo gibt´s hier die smilies?


rechts neben dem Eingabefeld, mehr davon unter [Weitere]


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*



BeeGee schrieb:


> doch schon wieder hallo,
> meinst du dieses tool: *Symantec W32.Sasser Removal Tool *?
> ich muss zugeben, dass ich so wenig ahnung habe, dass ich mir nicht recht traue, den link zu versuchen. als ich den von 1&1 angebotenen ausführen wollte, waren anweisungen dabei, mit denen ich eben dummerweise nichts anfangen konnte. am liebsten wär mir so was wie der spybot. muss man bei dem symantec-dings irgendwas mit abgesichertem modus, sicherheitskopien etc. beachten? dann würde ich mir das wohl besser zeigen lassen, bevor ich noch einen bock schieße.
> was mich außerdem beunruhigt, ist, dass antivir den trojaner auch auf seiner liste hat (habe das bei denen abgefragt), ich aber keine meldung nach dem scan bekomme.
> ...



Du musst nichts beachten. Lade das Tool herunter oder starte es direkt. Also Schaltknopf "Öffnen" oder "Speichern" drücken.  Am Anfang kommt ein Lizenz Agreement. Da klickst Du auf "I Accept". Dann erscheint ein Fensterchen mit dem Titel: "Symantec Trojan Schoeberl.E and Backdoor.Haxdoor.S Removal Tool..." dann auf "Start" drücken und schon scannt er los und entfernt die Trojanerdateien. - sofern denn welche gefunden werden


----------



## BeeGee (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Du musst nichts beachten. Lade das Tool herunter oder starte es direkt. Also Schaltknopf "Öffnen" oder "Speichern" drücken.  Am Anfang kommt ein Lizenz Agreement. Da klickst Du auf "I Accept". Dann erscheint ein Fensterchen mit dem Titel: "Symantec Trojan Schoeberl.E and Backdoor.Haxdoor.S Removal Tool..." dann auf "Start" drücken und schon scannt er los und entfernt die Trojanerdateien. - sofern denn welche gefunden werden


also nochmal großen dank.
eine frage bleibt aber dennoch (sorry). wenn 4 virenscanner nichts gemeldet haben, ich doch aber die datei geöffnet hatte und demzufolge diesen trojaner auf meinem pc haben müsste - wie sicher kann ich mir sein, dass er sich nicht hinterhältigerweise noch irgendwo versteckt?


----------



## BeeGee (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*

ach ja, vor lauter freude hab´ ich ganz vergessen - symantec hat auch nichts gefunden. :gruebel: fast habe ich mir gewünscht, er hätte, dann wäre ich jetzt nicht immer noch unsicher. :roll:


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*



BeeGee schrieb:


> ach ja, vor lauter freude hab´ ich ganz vergessen - symantec hat auch nichts gefunden. :gruebel: fast habe ich mir gewünscht, er hätte, dann wäre ich jetzt nicht immer noch unsicher. :roll:



Naja, wenn Du Dir jetzt immernoch unsicher bist, dann empfehle ich Neuinstallation und in Zukunft absolute Vorsicht mit ALLEN Dateianhängen


----------



## Heiko (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Rechnungen von 1&1 - VORSICHT!*



BeeGee schrieb:


> also nochmal großen dank.
> eine frage bleibt aber dennoch (sorry). wenn 4 virenscanner nichts gemeldet haben, ich doch aber die datei geöffnet hatte und demzufolge diesen trojaner auf meinem pc haben müsste - wie sicher kann ich mir sein, dass er sich nicht hinterhältigerweise noch irgendwo versteckt?


Ich habe es öfter erlebt, dass sich solche Schädlinge als .txt oder ähnliche Datei ablegen, die von vielen Virenscannern in der Standardeinstellung nicht geprüft wird. Um diese Dateien zu erwischen mußt Du den Scanner so umstellen, dass wirklich alle Dateien gescannt werden.


----------

